# Tasker Task



## 49907 (Dec 24, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone out there could help me with setting up a Tasker situation where where every new app that I download from the play store, it would put it in a folder on my home screen? This way I wouldn't lose all the apps I get in the cluster of apps that I already have. And if possible maybe even move it after I open and use it for the first time. I don't know but this seems like a pretty tall order. Thanks to anyone who will at least guide me in the right direction.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

please post questions somewhere other than the application forum.

thank you


----------



## chimarea (Nov 23, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35057-chm-to-do-list-task-list-122/


----------

